# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  هاست با دیتابیس MongoDB

## espootin

سلام دوستان.
آیا هاست ایرانی با دیتابیس MongoDB وجود دارد؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام دوستان.
> آیا هاست ایرانی با دیتابیس MongoDB وجود دارد؟


متاسفانه هنوز وجود ندارد ولی میتونید از هاست های خارجی که میزبانی مانگو دارند استفاده کنید.

----------


## espootin

ممنون از پاسختون.

----------

